# TiVo stream 4K Feature suggestions



## Chris1996 (Jun 9, 2019)

So for a a while now I have been an owner of TiVo bolt antennae and cable version and have stopped using it as most apps have disappeared and no new apps have been made available for those boxes. I also have to mention that the constant need to have to unplug and plug it in due to issues with the box got old. Since then it has been my main focus point to find a device that will do every single thing that I need to do on one device. When the stream was avail, I like others was hesitant on buying one largely due to issues with bolt while only having the bolt for 1 year. I will be honest enough to say that I had purchased 4 and returned the four for issues with Disney crashing every video and crackle not being functional and then went out and bought shield TVs and which have been great. I have now again purchased two more and have found that the stream app has improved and Disney is no longer crashing. What keeps me coming back for more is the remote, something about it that makes me like it. Have everything I need now with my setup, but still a few things that are missing.

The biggest thing I feel is missing is that the stream app needs the ability to include channels from hd homerun\slings air tv. TiVo wants to claim everything streaming in one place, but the functionality is missing. I want to believe that the only reason this has not been done yet as they have not yet conceded that the cable card version of the TiVo box is done. And yes in case you missed it, the FCC has just recently stopped the requirement for tv providers to provide cable cards, which has already forced other DVR manufactures from developing new models and canceling soon to be released new models of DVRs. The media for what ever reason did not choose to cover that info for what ever reason. It is my hope that once that happens this feature will possible be available. I also have to suggest that they allow the ability to include all Pluto channels and xumo channels in the guide and give the ability to edit the guide so one does not have to have to see channels that are not watched or needed.

Maybe if we get enough people to push for this ability as I have read some of this in other posts we can make these features happen sooner?


----------



## babsonnexus (Jan 13, 2016)

See: TiVo Stream 4K: Path to Perfection


----------

